# 2009 Tarpon 140



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

Have any of you had the chance to paddle a 2009 model T140 yet? I've been saving up to buy a T140 but recently found out they came out with a newer model. I plan on going out Saturday to take one for a test drive, but I'm curious if anyone has already bought one.

This is from Austin Kayak:
The new 2009 Tarpon 140 delivers improved speed, better glide, and even more storage. The re-engineered hull and deck have been fine tuned to offer increased performance while still maintaining the stability to stand and cast from the flat floored seating area. This well rounded sit-on-top is capable of adapting to a variety of water conditions by combining small kayak maneuverability with large kayak speed.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Looks like they made a nice little jump in price with the new ones.


----------

